
Ask: Your Favorite Machine Learning Blog? - mubaris
I&#x27;m looking for good Machine Learning Blogs to follow.
======
billconan
this focuses on NLP

[http://www.wildml.com](http://www.wildml.com)

this is also great

[http://colah.github.io](http://colah.github.io)

